# a few pics



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hello, not sure about the strain, but they are all female clones planted first week of may. enjoy
peace and happy blooming












View attachment 8533


View attachment 8534


View attachment 8535


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 23, 2006)

*Whats going on boydee. I see ya finally got your pics up and may i be the first to say they look great. Keep it up man.  *


----------

